
Secure the Network Part #1 – OpenVPN and DNSCrypt - snehesht
https://snehesh.me/blog/secure-the-network-part-1-openvpn-and-dnscrypt
======
mnkmnk
When I needed a vpn, I chose to use tinc VPN. Openvpn was too complicated for
me.

